# Mit Unterwäsche unter Radhose oder ohne?



## bib_x (23. August 2008)

Hi, hab mal eine Frage:

Zieht man unter eine Radhose (mit Trägern und Sitzpolster) eigentlich Unterhosen an? Das wäre doch hygiensicher.

Wenn man ohne Unterwäsche fährt, kann man dann den Sitzpolster, der ja an den Genitalien anliegt, getrennt waschen? Oder muss man die komplette Hose nach jeder Tour komplett waschen?

Schadet das viele Waschen der Hose dann nicht, wenn man die jeden zweiten Tag in die Waschmaschine haut?


----------



## Fusion-Racer (23. August 2008)

Bei Hosen mit Sitzpolster zieht man nie Unterwäsche an, u.A. wegen Reibung.
Ich wasche meine Hosen nach jeder Tour und die halten trotzdem ein paar Jahre, also richtig schaden tut es den Hosen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hebbo (23. August 2008)

Servus!

Immer ohne.

Normal reichts wenn du das Sitzpolster mit einem milden Waschmittel von Hand wäschst. Es gibt auch spezielle Waschmittel dafür.


----------



## apoptygma (23. August 2008)

Ohne...sagt auch ein Mädchen 

Und ich hab an meiner Waschmaschine so ein Mini-Schonwäsche-Dingensprogramm, da kommen die Klamotten nach der Tour rein.


----------



## bib_x (23. August 2008)

Hm, ich werds wohl mal so machen, daß ich nach jeder Ausfahrt das Sitzpolster mit einem Kurzprogramm in die Waschmaschine stecke und die restliche Hose dann je nach Bedarf/Gestank ;-).

Aus was bestehen diese Sitzpolster denn? Saugen die Feuchtigkeit auf?


----------



## hebbo (23. August 2008)

Noch ein Tipp für die Waschmaschine: Nimm ein Wäschenetz, dann kann der Einsatz nicht so leicht ausreissen.


----------



## apoptygma (23. August 2008)

bib_x schrieb:


> die restliche Hose dann je nach Bedarf/Gestank ;-).



*grusel

also bei mir kommt ansich alles, wo drin geschwitzt wird danach in die Wäsche


----------



## Ambientkatz (24. August 2008)

Bikehosen wurden genau dafür erfunden, ohne Unterwäsche gefahren zu werden. Mit der Wäsche ist das kein Problem. Möglichst nicht mit ner Menge anderer Sachen zusammen waschen, max. 30°, keinen Weichspüler benutzen und nicht zu heftig schleudern. Ordentliche Bikehosen wirst du eher am Sattel kaputt machen als in der Wäsche.


----------



## Jocki (25. August 2008)

Der schlimmste Feind der Radhose sind die rasierten Haxen. 
Die Stoppeln scheuern jede Hose durch!


----------



## Robby78 (25. August 2008)

Jocki schrieb:


> Der schlimmste Feind der Radhose sind die rasierten Haxen.
> Die Stoppeln scheuern jede Hose durch!



Das passiert auch leider an den Trikots durch die Bartstoppeln, das sich dort im Laufe der Zeit der Stoff am Hals aufrauht.


----------



## Jocki (25. August 2008)

Seltsam das Problem hab ich nicht, dabei nennt mich meine Freundin immer Räuber Hotzenplotz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockfrog (25. August 2008)

Im kältesten Winter kommt trotzdem eine Unnerbüx mit Windstopper vorne drunter.

Mir egal, ob man das darf oder nicht


----------



## Unrest (25. August 2008)

Funktionsunterwäsche war auch sicherlich nicht gefragt.
Die ist ja schließlich in der Regel dazu designt unter ner Lycra getragen zu werden..


----------



## Rockfrog (26. August 2008)

Definitionssache. Unterhose ist bei mir alles, was ich als Hose drunterziehen kann. Feinripp hatte ich nicht assoziiert 

Aber nicht alles, was sich Funktionsunterwäsche schimpft, passt reibungsfrei unter eine Lycra (Skiunterwäsche...)


----------



## Stemmel (27. August 2008)

Als erstes mal zur Frage: Immer ohne! 

Bei uns werden die Klamotten nach jedem Tragen gewaschen. Normales Waschprogramm, normales Waschmittel, kein Weichspüler. Statt des Weichspülers kommt das 





rein, damit "müffeln" die Klamotten auch nicht mehr. Es erübrigt sich also, die Klamotten für 3 Tage ins Gefrierfach zu legen oder andere Experimente zu veranstalten. 

An der Haltbarkeit der Klamotten ändert sich nix.


----------



## bib_x (27. August 2008)

Wie "fest" bzw. "stramm" muß/soll eine Radhose eigentlich sitzen? Soll sie eine leichte Kompression auf die Oberschenkel auswirken oder soll sie ganz locker anliegen, ohne einzuengen?


----------



## Stiegl-Killer (27. August 2008)

Also, ich hab jetzt schon alles gelesen!

Der eine trägt nichts drunter, die nächste ne Boxershort, der ander widerrum ne normale Unterhose und die ganz harten sogar nen Tanga!! ;-)

Ich hab meist ne Boxershort drunter und ne normale kurze Hose drüber! Kann mich da nicht beschwerden!!

Manche klagen darüber wenn sie nichts drunter tragen, dass der Lümmel dann hin und her flitzt!! 

Ich würde es so machen wie es dir am besten gefällt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (27. August 2008)

Stiegl-Killer schrieb:


> Manche klagen darüber wenn sie nichts drunter tragen, dass der Lümmel dann hin und her flitzt!!



Dann kleb ihn doch mit nem Pflaster fest.
Nur nicht vergessen, ihn beim strullen wieder "loszumachen"


----------



## Stiegl-Killer (27. August 2008)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Dann kleb ihn doch mit nem Pflaster fest.
> Nur nicht vergessen, ihn beim strullen wieder "loszumachen"



Wie los machen?
Ich dachte ihr lässt auch einfach laufen während der Fahrt!!


----------



## iglg (27. August 2008)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Manche klagen darüber wenn sie nichts drunter tragen, dass der Lümmel dann hin und her flitzt!!



Dann ist die Hose zu groß, (oder der Lümmel)


----------



## damage0099 (27. August 2008)

Stiegl-Killer schrieb:


> Wie los machen?
> Ich dachte ihr lässt auch einfach laufen während der Fahrt!!



.....nur bei Regen.....


----------



## bikerextrem (29. August 2008)

gibt es eigentlich einen onlineshop für radhosen?
finde bei mir in der ecke nämlich keinen laden, de die verkauft. wollte dringend mal wieder eine neue kaufen;-)
und ja: ohne unterwäsche um sich der diskussion anzuschliessen


----------



## Stiegl-Killer (29. August 2008)

Bei amazon.de, oder Bike-components.de, oder boc24, oder Rose-Versand, etc........
Da solltest du ein bissel Auswahl haben!!


----------



## bib_x (29. August 2008)

Ist der Papst katholisch???


Schon mal mit google versucht?


Ich hab meine bei amazon gekauft. Kein Porto und günstiger als in den ganzen anderen Shops.
Gonso Philadelphia - Größe M kostet da nur 48 Euro - alle anderen Größen 90 Euro - 


EDIT: Da war einer schneller.


----------



## Huflattich (29. August 2008)

Auch wenn es eine Unart ist, aber ich zieh immer ne Unterhose drunter. Kann den direkten Konatk zur Radhosen nicht leiden und durchgescheuert hats noch nie. 
Ist aber wohl Geschmacksache.

Gruß Huflattich


----------



## TheBlues (29. August 2008)

Huflattich schrieb:


> Auch wenn es eine Unart ist, aber ich zieh immer ne Unterhose drunter. Kann den direkten Konatk zur Radhosen nicht leiden und durchgescheuert hats noch nie.
> Ist aber wohl Geschmacksache.
> 
> Gruß Huflattich


 
naja...wem's schmeckt.......
ich kann drauf verzichten, den geschmack zu testen 


auch immer ohne....


----------



## Dämon__ (29. August 2008)

bib_x schrieb:


> Hi, hab mal eine Frage:
> 
> Zieht man unter eine Radhose (mit Trägern und Sitzpolster) eigentlich Unterhosen an? Das wäre doch hygiensicher.
> 
> ...



1. immer ohne, sonst ist bei längeren Touren der Arsch wund.
2.Radklamotten sammeln und dann in die Wäsche (30° Pflegeleicht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huflattich (30. August 2008)

TheBlues schrieb:


> naja...wem's schmeckt.......
> ich kann drauf verzichten, den geschmack zu testen
> 
> 
> auch immer ohne....



Na ja zum essen und riechen war es auch nicht gedacht


----------



## RicoRush (31. August 2008)

Wenn man net auf Unterwäsche verzichten will, dann ist spezielle Unterwäsche fürs Biken empfehlenswert.


----------



## Bartenwal (1. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich trage die Löffler transtex Seamless drunter, 6-8 Stunden gehen ohne Probleme. Die Unterhose wasche ich auf langen Touren jeden Abend, die Radhose alle 4-6 Tage.
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## cyric85 (4. Oktober 2008)

...grundsätzlich ohne, auch wenns ab und zu ma bisschen peinlich sein kann


----------



## Ambientkatz (4. Oktober 2008)

Da ist doch nichts peinlich  Ich für meinen Teil gönne den andern den Neid


----------



## cyric85 (4. Oktober 2008)

lol haste auch wieder recht


----------



## Ambientkatz (4. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, seit mir mal eine Gruppe (recht ansehnlicher) Walkerinnen hinterher gepfiffen hat, steht für mich fest - nie mehr mit Flatterhosen. Und nein, drunter braucht man wirklich nichts, so lange die eigene Figur stimmt.  Wenn man aber anfängt unter fortgeschrittenen Schwimmringen zu leiden, sollte man sich das noch mal überlegen und doch lieber noch was "straffendes" drunterziehen.


----------



## nightwolf (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin an diesem Punkt sicher der Exot, aber ich fahre *mit* Unterhose unter einer *Laufhose* (und die hat kein Sitzleder ) 
Mit Sitzpolster fuehlt sich an wie mit Windel, ueber das Alter bin ich raus  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## pisskopp (4. Oktober 2008)

Du Schlingel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grothauu (5. Oktober 2008)

Auf langen Strecken oder Mehrtagesfahrten nur ohne, bei Kurztouren mit.
Uli


----------



## ralphy (5. Oktober 2008)

Stiegl-Killer schrieb:


> Manche klagen darüber wenn sie nichts drunter tragen, dass der Lümmel dann hin und her flitzt!!



Für mich gibt´s nur eins: JOCKS drunter! Immer. Denn:

Die klassische "Vorn-Hoch"-Fixierung der abgeschlafften Männlichkeit in einer Tanga-Vordertasche sorgt für ungestörtes Bike-Fahren. Aber auch hierbei vorsicht - nicht zu kleine Tangas kaufen, da klemmt sich leicht was seitlich ein und man musst vom Rad um das zu richten - auf Dauer hältst Du eingeklemmte Weichteile nämlich einfach nicht aus. Von "Folgeschäden" mal ganz abgesehen ...

Am besten sind m.E JOCKS, die keinen Ritzen-Stringkordel haben, sondern rechts und links unterhalb der Po-Backen ein flaches Band besitzen (Typ: "butt free").

Da klemmt nichts, da reibt nichts - damit kannst du hunderte von Kilometern radeln.

Ich weiss definitiv, dass die Radrenn-Profis Jocks "drunter" fahren.

Und die wissen warum.


----------



## Ambientkatz (5. Oktober 2008)

Du meinst einen Jock. Damit komme ich nicht zurecht. weil gerade unten in der Mitte, wo die seitlich verlaufenden Bänder ans Vorderteil angenäht sind, eine lästige Druckstelle entsteht. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nur ein lausig geschnittenes Modell erwischt.


----------



## ralphy (5. Oktober 2008)

Ambientkatz schrieb:


> Du meinst einen Jock. Damit komme ich nicht zurecht. weil gerade unten in der Mitte, wo die seitlich verlaufenden Bänder ans Vorderteil angenäht sind, eine lästige Druckstelle entsteht. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nur ein lausig geschnittenes Modell erwischt.




Genau, die meine ich. Habe gereade nachgesehen, wie die richtig heissen: JOCKS - so, wie du sagst.

Ich komme prima damit klar. Stimmt - sie müssen schon genau passen, sonst schneiden sie entweder ein oder vorne baumelt neben der Männlichkeit noch ein lascher Textillappen. 

Aber ich habe wirklich noch nichts besseres gefunden.


----------



## cyric85 (5. Oktober 2008)

...sind gute tropfenfänger die dinger, ja


----------



## ralphy (5. Oktober 2008)

cyric85 schrieb:


> ...sind gute tropfenfänger die dinger, ja



Wenig ernsthafter Kommentar!

Ich weiss nicht, wieviele Kilometer Du so radelst - und auf welchem Sattel. Falls Du auf einem breit-a....... Oma-Sattel von der Größe eines Laptops dahinholperst, dann wird kaum was von Deinem Gemächte in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. Es liegt ja dann auf der Sattelfläche, wie eine Schweinelende auf dem Backblech.

Falls Du jemals auf einem Rennsattel von der Breite und Polsterung einer Reckstange gesessen haben solltest, dürftest Du das Gefühl kennen, wenn sich Deine ´besten Stücke´ zwischen Rennsattel-Kopf und Oberschenkel einklemmen.

Falls Du dann noch 50 Kilometer lippenbeissend bis nachhause radelst, empfiehlt sich in den nächsten Wochen nur Oralverkehr, weil Du Dir nämlich schon beim Hüsteln schmerzverzerrt zwischen die Beine greifen dürftest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IT-one (5. Oktober 2008)

GAnz klar ohne fahre seit jahren ohne  und es ist find ich ein wirklicher unterschied zu merken, kann aber blos von mir reden wie das vllt. bei frauen ist ka..


----------



## Cryptodira (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin ja absoluter Bike-Neuling. Und ehrlich, ich habe mir nie Gedanken gemacht, was die Biker wohl unter ihrer Polsterhose tragen. Dass es NICHTS sein könnte, darauf wär ich nicht gekommen.
Ehrlich, dieses neugewonnene Wissen gibt ja Raum für Phantasien....


----------



## el comandante (5. Oktober 2008)

Niemals ohne, also IMMER mit, und nein , es scheuert nichts!


----------



## Opernfreunde (27. Oktober 2008)

Mit Unterhose, und ohne Radhose !
Hose.jpg


----------



## damage0099 (27. Oktober 2008)

^^also ich würde mich an deiner Stelle anders kleiden^^


----------



## gtbiker (27. Oktober 2008)

machs wie damage, zieh nen latex-string drunter 
grüß dich damage!


----------



## dkc-live (27. Oktober 2008)

ich zieh doch keine unterhose drunter ... viel zu kompliziert sich auch nur die unterhose runterzuziehen wenn man im superman an ein paar rennradlern vorbeijagt.


----------



## damage0099 (27. Oktober 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> machs wie damage, zieh nen latex-string drunter
> grüß dich damage!



hi gtbiker, verrate doch nicht alles...

Alles klar bei dir?
Wird wohl dies Jahr nix mehr mit Trails ,
aber meine Schulter wird immer besser , im Frühjahr wieder, ok?


----------



## NoBseHz (27. Oktober 2008)

also ich bin früher als Stöpsel mit normalen Boxershorts drunter gefahren da kommt es auf den Sattel an ob da was reibt oder nicht. Mittlerweile ohne - ist die Lüftung auch einfach besser!


----------



## gtbiker (28. Oktober 2008)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ohne - ist die Lüftung auch einfach besser!


Immer locker durch die Hose atmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (28. Oktober 2008)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hi gtbiker, verrate doch nicht alles...
> 
> Alles klar bei dir?
> Wird wohl dies Jahr nix mehr mit Trails ,
> aber meine Schulter wird immer besser , im Frühjahr wieder, ok?


Klar, im Frühjahr fahr mer paar schöne Dinger! 
Komm zur Zeit aber auch nicht viel zum fahren, Lernstress....
Drück dir die Daumen für deine Schulter! 
Gruß gtbiker


----------



## NoBseHz (29. Oktober 2008)

klar durch die Hose atmen  ich brauch kein EPO, ich versorg meine Muskeln in Direktatmung


----------



## pixelquantec (29. Oktober 2008)

fahr seit jahren immer mit retropants oder wie die dinger heissen und hab keine probleme, druckstellen oder reibepunkte. suche allerings für den winter etwas mit windstopper vorn dran. was preiswertes.
jemand ne idee?


----------



## pixelquantec (29. Oktober 2008)

diese retropants natürlich unter der radhose.........


----------



## Amitab (30. Oktober 2008)

Trage *immer*, ja auch im Sommer, Funktionsunterwäsche drunter.
Da fühlt man sich einfach wohler wenn alles schön verpackt ist.
Hauptsache die Nähte sind schön flach verarbeitet, dann scheuert oder reibt auch nix.

Bzgl. winddicht, da gibts extra lycra-Hosen für, schau mal bei Löffler, die kann ich empfehlen.

Mit den JOCKs-Dingern... ist doch mist wenn du mal pinkeln musst. Wenn eine Familie bei ihrer Sonntags-Fahrrad-Tour an dir vorbeifährt
Verutscht das untere Band garnicht ???


----------



## c-mann (30. Oktober 2008)

Moin Moin
Ich habe mir fürn Winter ne Unterbutze mit Polster und Windstopper beim Rose Versand günstig bestellt.


----------

